# Malcolm



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

3 months

















































turned 3 months







2 months old here


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

.....................


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Very cute puppy!!!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

momtolabs said:


> Very cute puppy!!!


Thank you! I love him so much.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Those ears!!!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

.........,..


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

heidizag said:


> Those ears!!!!! What a sweetie!


thank you!!

I have been trying to post more pics I just tried again hopefully it works this time.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

my little cutie pie lol
8 weeks








9 weeks








almost 10 weeks








11 weeks caught red handed chewing the rug








11 weeks








3 months








3 months








3 months (cuteness overload)








3 months








4 months (handsome devil)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

another pic at 4 months


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Random pic i took on my phone one night


----------



## Aleksandra (Oct 29, 2014)

He is so handsome!And growing so quickly.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

random one


----------



## Aleksandra (Oct 29, 2014)

You've obviously done a great job raising him! My 7mth old German Spitz is growing up too,another arrives end of Jan so I'll be really busy ....


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Aleksandra said:


> You've obviously done a great job raising him! My 7mth old German Spitz is growing up too,another arrives end of Jan so I'll be really busy ....


thank you very much, I love him to bits. good luck with your new one in january. Me myself I can't imagine having another dog, at least not for a while. lol.


----------



## ttkmart (Dec 19, 2014)

I guess it very smart !!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

ttkmart said:


> I guess it very smart !!


yes he is. thanks for your comment!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more pictures (17 weeks 2 days as of today)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more pictures 18 weeks


----------



## xChlorineAddict (Jul 17, 2014)

Look at those ears! I've been following this thread for a while and he is growing up really fast! Good job so far with him.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

xChlorineAddict said:


> Look at those ears! I've been following this thread for a while and he is growing up really fast! Good job so far with him.


Thank you very much, it means alot. He will be 19 weeks on friday.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

My goodness, he's so cute! I love his ears!!!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

itsjustmebre said:


> My goodness, he's so cute! I love his ears!!!


thank you very much! yes hes adorable lol a little bundle of joy.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

shiny dog is shiny
my new coat is coming in so well
new pictures today 19 weeks 3 days


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

thought id share some old ones


----------



## xChlorineAddict (Jul 17, 2014)

Adorable little guy.  I absolutely love the 4th one on the first post. So adorable!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more random pictures


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

xChlorineAddict said:


> Adorable little guy.  I absolutely love the 4th one on the first post. So adorable!


Thank you so much ;;


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

more random pics







:laugh:


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

I just realized how many pictures of him I really have. Way too many to post. I'd be here all day. lol


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

More pictures 21 weeks.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Hes getting to be so big, hes really tall and long.


----------

